
Show HN: Field the Bern helps you canvass for Bernie with your phone - joshdotsmith
https://fieldthebern.com/
======
joshdotsmith
Hey fellow HNers. I helped build this app along with a large group of
volunteers in r/CodersForSanders. I actually learned Swift to build this app
in particular. It's backed by a Rails JSON API. The Android app is another 1-2
weeks away from being finished.

As far as I know, this is the first time volunteers have come together and
built a canvassing app for a campaign. The campaign heard about it, liked it,
and asked if they could absorb it as their own.

Please ask us anything you'd like about its development, and any one of us on
the team will be happy to answer.

